# Who is the hottest black woman of all time?



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 4, 2021)

Who’s the hottest black woman of all time?


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Oct 4, 2021)

Hallie Berry.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Oct 4, 2021)

Pam Grier.


----------



## Oliveoil (Oct 4, 2021)

Nichelle Nichols.
Grid, beauty and determination.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 4, 2021)

Mariah Carey.


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Oct 4, 2021)

Nathalie Emmanuel is half Dominican and I’d say that’s black enough.


Spoiler: huge pic


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 4, 2021)

Queen Davis


----------



## MrTroll (Oct 4, 2021)

Lisa Bonet circa 80's/90's.


----------



## zyclonPD (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 4, 2021)

OP is a nigger but his mom is 3/10

So OP's sister


----------



## Some Badger (Oct 4, 2021)

All your answers are wrong, you retards. The most beautiful black woman is Motifa.


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 4, 2021)

Vanessa Williams.

Kinda like a palette swapped Lynda Carter.


----------



## CptnSnshn (Oct 4, 2021)

Sargon


----------



## Evan_Wynn_D (Oct 4, 2021)

The hottest black women of all time has to be the beautiful women of the Xhosa people. They're sexy, exotic, and have a special charm to them that's not found in other blacks. Black women are gorgeous. However, the hot Xhosa women come out on top of the women of the other races.


----------



## Underperforming (Oct 4, 2021)

aunt jemima


----------



## W00K #17 (Oct 4, 2021)

Leslie Jones


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 4, 2021)

On appearance alone, I’d go for Beyoncé. Hate her all you like, but you’d be hard pressed to say she isn’t attractive.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Oct 4, 2021)

Y'all sleeping.

Tyra Banks



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## oldTireWater (Oct 4, 2021)

Rachel Dolezal. And she's ugly as fuck.


----------



## Some JERK (Oct 4, 2021)

Michael Jackson.

No wait. How silly of me. He was a _white _woman. Nevermind.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 4, 2021)

Who’s the hottest black woman of all time?


----------



## Kenya Jones (Oct 4, 2021)

Rachel Dolezal of course!


----------



## Scheele's Green (Oct 4, 2021)

Mariah Carey or Beyonce.

Or Doja Cat. But only in the Say So music video. She's not a looker without makeup and fancy photoshop. But damn the way she moves is intoxicating.


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Xolanite (Oct 4, 2021)

Gabrielle Union.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Oct 4, 2021)

Whoopy Goldberg


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 5, 2021)

That chick from dead pool or the eldest daughter in that TV show about blacks. (my wife and kids? I watched it when I was a kid so I don't know how old she was/is) 

The bird from Bad boys is aight as well. Martin lawrence's daughter?


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Oct 5, 2021)

This black bitch..


----------



## stupid orc (Oct 5, 2021)

B simone makes me hard as hell lol


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 5, 2021)

I was going to say Kerry Washington, but I think I’m going to say Dido Elizabeth Belle. She looks saucy.


----------



## Idiotron (Oct 5, 2021)

I don't know, probably someone not famous.
Personally, I'm into fit girls and recently, this bitch caught my eye, she's gorgeous and fit as fuck, wife material and all that:


----------



## thegooddoctor (Oct 5, 2021)

View attachment 04A4AA75-EE2E-4F14-AC0C-B5271E86F3BD.webp
Madea


----------



## the khat quaffer (Oct 6, 2021)

Rachel Dolezal


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Belazy (Oct 7, 2021)

Rhianna


----------



## BEz939 (Oct 7, 2021)

I don’t have an image but I once worked with a black lady who was very nice looking


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 7, 2021)

Halle Berry. 55, 2 kids. Awesome in John Wick 3. 

Black don't crack, baby.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Apr 16, 2022)

Beyoncé, which... her mother is part white which says something


----------



## Lucky Jim (Apr 16, 2022)

Scheele's Green said:


> Mariah Carey or Beyonce.
> 
> Or Doja Cat. But only in the Say So music video. She's not a looker without makeup and fancy photoshop. But damn the way she moves is intoxicating.



LOL all of whom are part white


----------



## Cats (Apr 16, 2022)

mariah carey is the only fuckable groidess


----------



## PUTIN MAKES ME HORNY (Apr 17, 2022)

BORIS JOHNSON


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 4, 2021)

Who’s the hottest black woman of all time?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 17, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> Mariah Carey.
> 
> View attachment 2596920


She’s barely black 

I nominate Eartha Kitt


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 17, 2022)

I liked Zula, but that's black with a whole lot of things I like.


----------

